# Trailer Safety Step



## 89Suburban (Dec 4, 2010)

I run the boat all winter long, so as the cold weather was making it's way towards us this winter, I devised something I wanted to share here with you. Climbing on and off the bow of the boat onto the trailer onto the ground in the cold weather can be dangerous. Especially for a larger person like myself. The front deck is smooth aluminum and can get very slick, just like the trailer tounge and even the ramp. I wanted to try and make it a little safer for myself because I usually hit the water alone in winter. (Imagine that? :lol: )

So beings I am a truck dispatcher by trade and have connections I aquired an aluminum truck step. This one in particular is made by Peterbuilt and is supposed to mount on the fuel tank of a truck. You can walk into any heavy truck dealer and buy something simular in the price range of $25 to $45 in my area depending on the size of the step and the make of the maufacturer. 

I wanted to place it on the winch mount halfway down from the deck to the toung of the trailer to help have a safer exit from the boat. It is heavy aluminum and has real nice corrgated treads stamped into it and grips your shoe very well. Luckily for me, the bolts that hold the winch mounting plate were in the perfect postion for the step to share the same bolts instead of drilling new holes into the winch mount frame. So I mounted it on the opposite side of the winch handle, drilling the side of the step with the required holes in the right location.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 4, 2010)

I also took a piece of 2" x 2" x 1/4" aluminum angle and drilled it and cut it to length to fit inside rail of the step to reinforce it and make it sturdier and also for the bolt heads to hold against and not warp the thinner step material. I am very pleased with this mod, it works very well and makes boating life just a little easier and safer.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent accessory modification, and fairly inexpensive! If possible, could you take a shot of the other side of the winch post showing the setup/bolt pattern? Did you use stainless bolts, nuts, washers? Thanks for sharing! 8)


----------



## richg99 (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent idea, especially since I was thinking about adding something similar to my trailer next week . 

Given my weight and big butt, I wonder if the bolts would hold up to a lot of weight on the far end of the step? The botls look like they are fairly close together.

I, too, would like to see a more detailed pix from the other side. thanks Rich


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll get some closer better pics and how it is mounted soon


----------

